# old manor salisbury



## cagedangel (Mar 23, 2010)

was working opposite this old mental asylum,had a bit of time to have a walk around
christ this place was tighter than a ducks back side!!
all the fencing and barb wire was in place
asked one of the locals up the road in the town and the hospital was on both sides of the road with residental houses on the other side of the road

could only get pics from the outside,sorry guys!!!






the view from the road






booo !!the security guards-who was there!!









the view at the main entrance
























the hospital at the back





check out the security camera!!





the view from the road




the corridoor that leads to the kitchen


well maybe next time i'm there i can get inside!!
could really have done with kaboom with me!!








"i am everywhere and i am nowhere"
:icon_evil


----------



## kaboom (Mar 23, 2010)

dude this place looks good 8)

liking the fountain and the old red phone box so much iv got the van this weekend, fancey a ram raid lol (only jokin coz we dont vandalize or nick things before ya get the wrong end of the stick)

as ya know dude iv got my ways with security guards. st marys ring a bell?


----------



## lost (Mar 24, 2010)

That looks grand, nice find.


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2010)

Find? This place has been about since 2004... 

I'm surprised they haven't redeveloped it yet, times must be hard.


----------



## lost (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey I haven't seen it before!


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2010)

No it's one of those rare strange places that despite being very easy to find/stumble across never makes it online much.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the main white/cream coloured building, and good to see a red telephone box still in existance. 

 Sal


----------



## cagedangel (Mar 24, 2010)

this place just looks soooo good but for anyone to explore it,it's probably in the worst place in the world
it's opposite the law courts,next to a brand new hospital and with a divisional police hq down the road

too many guards and cctv's




"i am everywhere and i am nowhere":icon_evil


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice 'stumble upon' mate. Ain't it annoying when you can see but can't get in?
Maybe next time you'll find a way in.


----------



## cagedangel (Apr 4, 2010)

annoying it is,
but i'll go back there as i'm sure to be working at the site again
it is such a great site though,just want to get in there


i am everywhere and i am nowhere:icon_evil


----------

